# BSNL Dataone connection in Fedora 8



## bhushan2k (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi guys....m totally new for linux...i've installed fedora 8....but m not able 2 do internet connection setup....i've used ubuntu....and i know how 2 do network connection setup thru "sudo pppoe" command....so plz help me how 2 do network connection in fedora 8...i hv bsnl dataone internet n hv PRONET External ADSL Router....which requires only user name n password to make an internet connection...plz gv stepwise procedure...thnx....


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

i hav the same router PN-ADSL 101E/U

just make it to bridge mode.

setup the connection in router itself. why do u want to go for a dialer ?


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 14, 2008)

ya i know dat...it setups itself automatically...but how can i configure my NIC....i meant how can i configure dat username and password setup....thnx...


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 14, 2008)

you find this useful

*moving-tolinux.blogspot.com/2007/10/setting-up-dataone-broadband-connection.html


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

Perhaps Fedora uses

_adsl-setup_


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 15, 2008)

ya man.....cuz i also gv only use id n password 2 log in bsnl internet account in windows....so it wont required ny ip setup......thats why i asked dat how do i can do dat kinda setup in fedora 8......thnx...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

No problem


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

I can help u may be 
In fedora,u can use system-config-network to make the connection.
still,
try this if u r on bridge mode(ie,u dial from ur window$ system to get connected).
open a terminal,
run
"su -"
give root's passwd.
run /sbin/pppoe-setup.
once finished,use as root(# prompt)  "pppoe-connect &" to get connected.


another way,
press ALT+F2 to get run box.inside type.

```
gksu gedit /etc/ppp/peers/internet
```
It open gedit editor the file "internet"
copy below lines to it:-

```
noipdefault
defaultroute
hide-password
#lcp-echo-interval 30
#lcp-echo-failure 4
noauth
persist
#mtu 1492
usepeerdns
plugin rp-pppoe.so eth0
user "[B]urusername[/B]"
```
save and exit.remember to give ur broadband username in between the quote(boldletters).

now again open run dialog box(ALT+F2).
run:-

```
gksu gedit /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
```
then give ur username and passwd in below format 

```
"[B]urusername[/B]"    [B]*[/B]  "[B]urpasswd[/B]"
```
save and exit.(* is there!).

now make sure ur lan card is detected(see /sbin/ifconfig output for eth0 and lo interfaces).
now as root(# prompt use "su" to achieve) 
dial

```
pon internet
```
will hopefully connect.
if it cannot,do as below:-

```
route add default ppp0
```
to disconnect,use 

```
poff
```

try this only if above method(pppoe-setup) doesnot work!


----------

